# Leonardo da Vinci's 'Viola Organista' comes to life in Poland



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Now isn't this charming...


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

That's really awesome. I see a bunch of Da Vinci stuff whenever I'm in Italy, but for some reason I've not come across this one. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

It's a big Hurdy-Gurdy. I missed the 'da' in the thread title (too much booze). I thought someone had discovered a lost Vinci opera, so I'm a bit disappointed.

Did anyone ever write music for this thing?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For some strange reason it's blocked on this side of the pond, however with the title I can now watch it.


----------

